# Problems with audio Clicks on Fresh Omnisphere 2 Install



## duel (Jan 2, 2018)

I have installed Omnisphere 2 64bit on Win 7 Ultimate and double checked that it definitely is the 64bit version installed. Every sound that I use has nasty click noises that make it sound terrible.

I did some Googling and forums suggest adjusting the buffer size of the DAW which I tried without success. My CPU is at around 10% and so it doesn't look like my system is strained or anything. I also use Kontakt / Komplete 10 Ultimate and don't have any problems like this. I don't know a great deal about DAW's but had a play with the sample rate in case this had an effect, but still no dice.

This is a fresh install - Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 2, 2018)

I would contact Spectrasonics support, you will need your serial #.

*Tech Support*
888-870-4223 toll free
818-955-8444
_Monday – Friday 10AM – 5PM PST_
email: [email protected]

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## duel (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for your response.

I managed to sort it by using a *smaller* buffer rather than the larger sizes suggested on several forums.

Could have sworn I tried that earlier... in any case it works now.

Happy New Year!


----------

